#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-30
<dilinger> Kamion: ping
<dilinger> Kamion: what does ubuntu do wrt its installer?  does it base the installer off sarge's d-i, or etch's d-i?
<dilinger> and if it bases the installer off etch's d-i, at what point did it stop using sarge's d-i and start going w/ etch's d-i?
<dilinger> or i guess anyone else who knows the answer to that..
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-31
<Nafallo> I don't know, but since we base everything else on sid I would guess that goes for the installer aswell.
<hub> hi
<hub> anyone alive to help fix an udev messup?
<hub> with dapper current
<Kamion> dilinger: whatever's in current unstable, as Nafallo says
<Kamion> we've always done that ever since the beginning
<Kamion> dilinger: does mean that I have to keep a close eye on d-i development, but TBH I consider that an advantage
<dilinger> Kamion: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-boot 2006-02-03
<Timberwolf_42> Hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-02-05
<makx> fabbione: you might want latest klibc
<makx> as the ubuntu klibc should not have compiled on sparc..
<makx> jbailey send a nice fix for gcc-4 on sparc
<makx> will add it for next upload, latest need to go to testing first
<fabbione> makx: redundat information.. he did fix them right in front of me on my sparc :)
<makx> fabbione: ok cool to know
<makx> :)
<makx> jbailey is in europe?
<fabbione> makx: yeah about 2 mt from me
<makx> ok cool send him greetings :)
<makx> will he visit austria?
<Kamion> .uk isn't trivially close to .at
<makx> no
<makx> but if one travels across europe you might cross it :)
#ubuntu-boot 2007-01-31
<genii> Hello, anyone here?
<genii> I have some questions specific to this issue
<genii> Well, I will state my questions anyhow so that the bot will record them at least :) Perhaps they are reviewed or some in this channel look at scroll when they come in.
<genii> So: I am trying to create preseed or preconfiguration files for the purpose of a totally headless automated installation system. After extensive research into this the best method apears to be to do a regular install first from the cd. Then to create a preseed file by way of debconf-set-selections and debconf-get-selections
<genii> However, the records necessary for this in /var/log/installation seem not to be present. Specifically, the cdebconf which is referred to by the man page. "sudo debconf-get-selections --installer" fails miserably for instance.
<genii> So I suppose my main questions then would be: Is there some alternate location the installer records to, and if so, where? And: If during actual install the cdebconf info is actually being made but then deleted or removed afterwards, how to prevent this?
#ubuntu-boot 2007-02-01
<genii> Anyone alive in here?
* genii sips a coffee
<genii> Anyone know why the command debconf-get-selections --installer doesn't work right?
<genii> At least on 6.06
<genii> Anyone alive in here?
<genii> Anyone alive in here?
#ubuntu-boot 2007-02-02
<sisirkoppaka> hi
<sisirkoppaka> is anybody here
#ubuntu-boot 2007-02-04
<ewan_> hello
<ewan_> are you able to help me with boot problems?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-02-04
<leshy99> Hello - I'm having real problems with a Flash Drive
<leshy99> The drive failed on an fstab write ?
<leshy99> Error message was: org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Failed: Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<leshy99> The drive somehow became locked & is now inacessible
<leshy99> Please advize if I can fix by changing permissions ? or some other way ..  Thanx
#ubuntu-boot 2011-02-06
<leshy99> Hello
<leshy99> Anyone there ?
<leshy99> I'n seeking some advice & help ..
<leshy99> Obviously not. Bye !
#ubuntu-boot 2013-02-01
<mrnbuntu> Anyone about?
<mrnbuntu> I'm having a issue installing Ubuntu. After about 5 seconds or booting u
<mrnbuntu> up*
<mrnbuntu> and seeing the white on black text loading drivers ect..
<mrnbuntu> it will get stuck on loading one of the USB dri
<mrnbuntu> drivers*
#ubuntu-boot 2016-02-01
<devtouch_> Hi ... followed ubuntu-touch build image generation for nexus 4 device as per porting guide. After flashing images using "project-rootstock-ng" script, device struck at google logo screen.Any idea/help to overcome this issue?
